# Whatzit



## Clam (Jun 12, 2010)

I found this digging in philly the other day. What I think it is is a needle threader but that is only a guess. The figure on it seems very recognizable like I have seen it before but I can't remember what it is......


----------



## Clam (Jun 12, 2010)

Back and it is made of copper.......


----------



## swizzle (Jun 12, 2010)

Almost looks like the piece that goes on top of a wine bottle. Very cute. Is it solid or flimsy? The 4 little tabs all around it is what gives me that idea. The one long tab that sticks out makes me think that your probably right. Swiz


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 12, 2010)

The figure looks like one of the Liberty figures.  It looks like a liberty cap on the pole she is holding. Can't really tell what is on the shield.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 12, 2010)

Look like a watch fob or other ornament. I dug something similar in a 1770-1790 site.

 I think the liberty figure is the Americanized version of Britannia ..
 http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&safe=off&q=britannia&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi

 Found on early coins...
 http://www.coinfacts.com/Dimes/seated_liberty_dimes/dime_1837_seated_liberty_obv_large_date.JPG


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 12, 2010)

hey Greg,

 What a lovely conundrum. I was thinking a key hole cover. Is it brass or copper? What's the size of it?

 "Libertas as Lady Liberty began emerging in America during the colonial era as part of the American quest for political independence from Britain. American patriot Paul Revere may have been the first to depict Lady Liberty in that context. In 1766, on the obelisk he created in celebration of the repeal of the Stamp Act, he used the image of Liberty with a Liberty Pole surmounted by a Liberty Cap. Another patriot leader, Thomas Paine, included Her in his poem, the "Liberty Tree," referring to Her as "The Goddess of Liberty." Freedom Goddess depictions not only emerged in America during its Revolution, but a few years later in France during its own Revolution, with the female symbol of the French Republic, the Marianne, depicted wearing the Liberty Cap, and often accompanied by Liberty's Cat.

 As the USA became a nation, Lady Liberty became part of the official symbology of some of its newly formed states. Holding Her Liberty Cap atop the Liberty Pole, Lady Liberty appears along with the Goddess of Justice on the New York State Flag. On the obverse of the Great Seal of the Commonwealth of Virginia, created in 1776, Liberty holds the Liberty Cap atop a pole in Her right hand and is flanked on Her left side by the Roman Goddess of Eternity (Aerternitas) and on Her right by the Goddess of Fruitfulness (Ceres). In addition, the Goddess Liberty, also with a Liberty Pole and Cap, appears with Ceres on the front of the Great Seal of New Jersey, adopted in 1777."From.

 Is that a shield or a lyre by her side?  "Lyre = Contemplation; tempered judgment" From.

 "Shield	When borne on the arms, represents the defender" Also from. An interesting site on symbols & their meanings.


----------



## Clam (Jun 13, 2010)

It is 2" long by 1" at it's widest point, made of copper thick enough that it would be hard to bend....it was dug in a pit that went from approximately 1810 to 1870.....


----------

